# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Фаина Раневская

## Irina

*РАНЕВСКАЯ Фаина Григорьевна (1896-1984), российская актриса, народная артистка СССР (1961). На сцене с 1915. В 1949-55 и с 1963 в Московском театре им. Моссовета.* 

Блестящая характерная актриса, склонная к эксцентрике и гротеску; беспощадная трезвость ее взгляда на жизнь смягчалась мудрой иронией, образы обретали драматическую и даже трагедийную глубину. Вообще Фаина Раневская в России это как Бернард Шоу в Англии. Все более менее известные афоризмы приписывают ей. Что из всего этого она действительно произносила, что-то нет. Но в любом случае забавно.
*
Вот некоторые её афоризмы (с)
*

Жить надо так, чтобы тебя помнили и сволочи.

- Фаина Георгиевна, как ваши дела?
- Вы знаете, милочка, что такое говно? Так вот оно по сравнению с моей жизнью повидло.

На голодный желудок русский человек ничего делать и думать не хочет, а на сытый - не может.

Животных, которых мало, занесли в Красную книгу, а которых много - в Книгу о вкусной и здоровой пище.

Лесбиянство, гомосексуализм, мазохизм, садизм - это не извращения. Извращений, собственно, только два: хоккей на траве и балет на льду.

*Mеткие высказывания Фаины Раневской*

Если женщина идет с опущенной головой - у нее есть любовник! Если женщина идет с гордо поднятой головой - у нее есть любовник! Если женщина держит голову прямо - у нее есть любовник! И вообще - если у женщины есть голова, то у нее есть любовник!

Эта дама может уже сама выбирать, на кого ей производить впечатление.

Бог создал женщин красивыми, чтобы их могли любить мужчины, и - глупыми, чтобы они могли любить мужчин.

Женщины, конечно, умнее. Вы когда-нибудь слышали о женщине, которая бы потеряла голову только от того, что у мужчины красивые ноги?

Глядя на прореху в своей юбке: Напора красоты не может сдержать ничто!

О режиссере З.: Перпетум кобеле.

Орфографические ошибки в письме - как клоп на белой блузке.

Чем я занимаюсь? Симулирую здоровье.

Я как старая пальма на вокзале - никому не нужна, а выбросить жалко.

На вопрос: "Вы заболели, Фаина Георгиевна?" - она привычно отвечала: "Нет, я просто так выгляжу".

"Всю свою жизнь я проплавала в унитазе стилем баттерфляй"

Жизнь моя... Прожила около, все не удавалось. Как рыжий у ковра.

Спутник славы - одиночество.

Он умрет от расширения фантазии.

Критикессы - амазонки в климаксе.

Сказка - это когда женился на лягушке, а она оказалась царевной. А быль - это когда наоборот.

Я говорила долго и неубедительно, как будто говорила о дружбе народов.

Я себя чувствую, но плохо.

Склероз нельзя вылечить, но о нем можно забыть.

Если больной очень хочет жить, врачи бессильны.

Семья заменяет все. Поэтому, прежде чем ее завести, стоит подумать, что тебе важнее: все или семья.

Пусть это будет маленькая сплетня, которая должна исчезнуть между нами.

Мне попадаются не лица, а личное оскорбление.

Старость - это время, когда свечи на именинном пироге обходятся дороже самого пирога, а половина мочи идет на анализы.

Чтобы мы видели, сколько мы переедаем, наш живот расположен на той же стороне, что и глаза.

Сняться в плохом фильме - все равно что плюнуть в вечность.

Четвертый раз смотрю этот фильм и должна вам сказать, что сегодня актеры играли как никогда.

Успех - единственный непростительный грех по отношению к своему близкому.

Я жила со многими театрами, но так и не получила удовольствия

Получаю письма: "Помогите стать актером". Отвечаю: "Бог поможет!"

Здоровье - это когда у вас каждый день болит в другом месте.

Старость - это когда беспокоят не плохие сны, а плохая действительность.

Настоящий мужчина - это мужчина, который точно помнит день рождения женщины и никогда не знает, сколько ей лет. Мужчина, который никогда не помнит дня рождения женщины, но точно знает, сколько ей лет - это ее муж.

Мне всегда было непонятно - люди стыдятся бедности и не стыдятся богатства.

У меня хватило ума глупо прожить жизнь.

Понятна мысль моя неглубокая?

Известно, что Раневская позволяла себе крепкие выражения, и когда ей сделали замечание, что в литературном русском языке нет слова "жoпa", она ответила - странно, слова нет, а жoпa есть...

Как-то раз группа детишек из соседней школы пришла навестить Фаину Георгиевну. А у неё, бедняжки, разыгралась мигрень ( кто хоть раз испытал - поймет). Звонок . С трудом добравшись до двери ФГР открывает ее, видит сияющие лица школьников, которые задорно сразу верещят какие-то "речевки" и понимает, что надо сказать что-то детям в ответ... но, голова так раскалывается, что перебрав несколько вариантов Раневская останавливается на самом коротком и произносит: "Пионэры!... Идите в жoпy!"... и захлопывает дверь...

Как-то, после спектакля, уже обнажившаяся для переодевания в гримерной, Раневская курила... Вошел Р. Плятт. Раневская, после очередной затяжки: Вас не смущает, что я курю?!... 


*P.S. Блестящая женщина! Люблю и уважаю!!! Может вы  знаете ещё какие-нибудь её реплики, ставшие афоризмами? *

----------


## ПаранойА

Гениальная актриса. Потрясающая женщина.
Читала как-то, воспоминания какого-то писателя. Как Анна Ахматова и Фаина Раневская разыгрывали сцену из Княжны Марии. Дуэль между Печериным (стыдно признаться, но не помню вторую фамилию), так они и с матом и со смехом. Мне почему-то кажется, что выглядело это потрясающе.

----------


## Irina

-- Знаете, -- вспоминала через полвека Раневская,  -- когда  я  увидела
этого лысого на броневике, то поняла: нас ждут большие неприятности.

     О своей жизни Фаина Георгиевна говорила:
     -- Если  бы я,  уступая просьбам, стала  писать о  себе,  это  была  бы
жалобная книга -- "Судьба -- шлюха".

     -- В театре меня любили талантливые, бездарные ненавидели, шавки кусали
и рвали на части.

     Как я завидую безмозглым!

     -- Кто  бы  знал мое одиночество? Будь он проклят,  этот  самый талант,
сделавший меня несчастной...

     - Страшно грустна моя жизнь. А  вы хотите, чтобы я воткнула в жопу куст
сирени и делала перед вами стриптиз.

     -- Я -- выкидыш Станиславского.

     --  Я провинциальная актриса.  Где я только ни служила! Только в городе
Вездесранске не служила!..

Раневская вспоминала:
     -- Ахматова мне говорила: "Вы великая актриса". И тут же добавляла: "Ну
да,  я  великая артистка, и поэтому  я  ничего не  играю, меня надо сдать  в
музей. Я не великая артистка, а великая жопа".

 -- Как жизнь, Фаина Георгиевна?
     --  Я вам  еще в прошлом году  говорила,  что говно.  Но тогда  это был
марципанчик.

     -- Жизнь -- это затяжной прыжок из п...зды в могилу.

     -- Жизнь -- это небольшая прогулка перед вечным сном.

     -- Жизнь проходит и не кланяется, как сердитая соседка.

     -- Бог мой, как прошмыгнула жизнь, я даже никогда  не слышала, как поют
соловьи.

     -- Когда я умру, похороните  меня и на  памятнике напишите: "Умерла  от
отвращения".

     -- Почему вы не пишете мемуаров?
     -- Жизнь  отнимает у  меня столько  времени, что  писать  о ней  совсем
некогда.

     Раневская на вопрос, как она себя сегодня чувствует, ответила:
     -- Отвратительные паспортные данные. Посмотрела в  паспорт, увидела,  в
каком году я родилась, и только ахнула...

     --  Паспорт  человека -- это  его несчастье, ибо человеку всегда должно
быть восемнадцать,  а  паспорт  лишь  напоминает, что  ты можешь  жить,  как
восемнадцатилетняя.

     Раневская говорила:
     -- Старость -- это просто свинство. Я считаю,  что это невежество Бога,
когда  он позволяет доживать  до  старости.  Господи, уже все ушли, а  я все
живу. Бирман -- и та умерла, а уж от нее я этого никак не ожидала.  Страшно,
когда  тебе  внутри  восемнадцать,  когда  восхищаешься  прекрасной музыкой,
стихами, живописью, а тебе уже пора, ты ничего не успела, а только начинаешь
жить!

 -- Стареть скучно, но это единственный способ жить долго.

     --  Старость, --  говорила  Раневская, --  это время,  когда  свечи  на
именинном пироге  обходятся  дороже  самого пирога,  а половина мочи идет на
анализы.

     --   Старость,   это  когда   беспокоят  не   плохие  сны,   а   плохая
действительность.

     Раневская сказала Зиновию Паперному:
     -- Молодой человек! Я ведь еще помню порядочных людей...  Боже, какая я
старая!

     -- Воспоминания -- это богатства старости.

     --  Успех  -- единственный  непростительный грех по отношению к  своему
близкому.

 -- Оптимизм -- это недостаток информации.

     Встречаются Раневская и Марлен Дитрих.
     --  Скажите,  -- спрашивает  Раневская,  --  вот  почему вы  все  такие
худенькие да стройненькие, а мы -- большие и толстые?
     -- Просто диета у нас особенная: утром -- кекс, вечером -- секс.
     -- Ну, а если не помогает?
     -- Тогда мучное исключить.

----------


## Irina

-- Жемчуг, который я буду носить в первом акте, должен быть
     настоящим, -- требует капризная молодая актриса.
     -- Все будет настоящим, -- успокаивает ее
     Раневская. -- Все: и жемчуг в первом действии,
     и яд -- в последнем.

Однажды, посмотрев на Галину Сергееву, исполнительницу  роли "Пышки", и
оценив  ее  глубокое  декольте, Раневская  своим  дивным  басом  сказала,  к
восторгу Михаила Ромма,  режиссера  фильма: "Эх, не имей сто рублей, а  имей
двух грудей".

 Раневская  забыла фамилию  актрисы, с которой  должна  была  играть  на
сцене:
     -- Ну эта, как ее... Такая плечистая в заду...

     --  Почему,  Фаина  Георгиевна, вы не  ставите и свою  подпись под этой
пьесой? Вы же ее почти заново за автора переписали!
     -- А меня это устраивает. Я играю роль яиц: участвую, но не вхожу.

     Брежнев, вручая в Кремле Раневской орден Ленина, выпалил:
     -- Муля! Не нервируй меня!
     --  Леонид  Ильич,  --  обиженно  сказала  Раневская,  --  так  ко  мне
обращаются или мальчишки, или хулиганы.
     Генсек смутился, покраснел и пролепетал, оправдываясь:
     -- Простите, но я вас очень люблю.

Раневская бывала порой замкнутой, порой -- шумно-веселой,
     порой -- благостно-добродушной. И всегда -- непредсказуемой.
     Если она хотела кому-то что-то сказать,
     то не отказывала себе в этом.



     --  Шкаф  Любови  Петровны Орловой  так  забит  нарядами,  --  говорила
Раневская, -- что моль, живущая в нем, никак не может научиться летать!

     Одной даме Раневская сказала,  что  та  попрежнему молода  и  прекрасно
выглядит.
     -- Я не могу ответить вам таким же комплиментом, -- дерзко ответила та.
     -- А вы бы, как и я, соврали! -- посоветовала Фаина Георгиевна.

     В доме отдыха на прогулке приятельница проникновенно заявляет:
     -- Я обожаю природу.
     Раневская останавливается, внимательно осматривает ее и говорит:
     -- И это после того, что она с тобой сделала?

     Раневская подходит к актрисе N., мнившей себя неотразимой красавицей, и
спрашивает:
     -- Вам никогда не говорили, что вы похожи на Брижит Бардо?
     -- Нет, никогда, -- отвечает N., ожидая комплимента.
     Раневская окидывает ее взглядом и с удовольствием заключает:
     -- И правильно, что не говорили.

     Хозяйка дома показывает Раневской свою фотографию детских лет.
 На ней снята маленькая девочка на коленях пожилой женщины.
     -- Вот такой я была тридцать лет назад.
     -- А кто  эта маленькая девочка? -- с невинным  видом  спрашивает Фаина
Георгиевна.

     Даже  любя  человека,  Раневская  не  могла  удержаться  от  колкостей.
Досталось  и   Любови   Орловой.  Фаина  Георгиевна   рассказывала,  вернее,
разыгрывала  миниатюры,  на  глазах  превращаясь в элегантную  красавицу  --
Любочку.
     Любочка рассматривает свои новые кофейно-бежевые перчатки:
     -- Совершенно не тот оттенок! Опять придется лететь в Париж.

     Еще "из Орловой".
     -- Ну  что, в самом деле,  Чаплин, Чаплин... Какой раз хочу посмотреть,
во что одета его жена, а она опять в своем беременном платье! Поездка прошла
совершенно впустую.

     Раневская  обедала как-то  у  одной дамы,  столь  экономной, что  Фаина
Георгиевна встала из-за  стола совершенно голодной. Хозяйка любезно  сказала
ей:
     -- Прошу вас еще как-нибудь прийти ко мне отобедать.
     -- С удовольствием, -- ответила Раневская, -- хоть сейчас!

     -- Вы слышали, как не повезло писателю N.? -- спросили у Раневской.
     -- Нет, а что с ним случилось?
     -- Он упал и сломал правую ногу.
     --  Действительно, не  повезло.  Чем  же  он  теперь  будет  писать? --
посочувствовала Фаина Георгиевна.

     Журналист спрашивает у Раневской:
     -- Как вы считаете, в чем разница между умным человеком и дураком?
     -- Дело в том, молодой человек,  что умный знает, в чем эта разница, но
никогда об этом не спрашивает.

     -- Кем была ваша мать до замужества?  -- спросил у  Раневской настырный
интервьюер.
     -- У меня не было матери до ее замужества, -- пресекла Фаина Георгиевна
дальнейшие вопросы.

     У Раневской спросили, любит ли она Рихарда Штрауса, и услышали
 в ответ:
     -- Как Рихарда я люблю Вагнера, а как Штрауса -- Иоганна.

     На одесском рынке мужчина продает попугая и индюка. Раневская:
     -- Сколько стоит ваш попугай?
     -- Тысячу рублей, ведь он говорящий, может сказать "ты дурак".
     -- А индюк?
     -- Десять тысяч,
     -- Почему так дорого?
     -- Самый умный. Он не говорит "ты дурак", но он так думает.

     Рина Зеленая рассказывала:
     -- В  санатории Раневская сидела  за столом с каким-то занудой, который
все  время хаял  еду. И  суп  холодный, и  котлеты  не соленые, и компот  не
сладкий. (Может, и вправду.) За завтраком он брезгливо говорил:  "Ну что это
за яйца? Смех один. Вот в детстве у моей мамочки, я помню, были яйца!"
     -- А вы не путаете ее с папочкой? -- осведомилась Раневская.

     На заграничных гастролях коллега заходит вместе  с Фаиной Георгиевной в
кукольный магазин "Барби и Кен".
     -- Моя дочка обожает Барби. Я хотел бы купить ей какой-нибудь набор...
     -- У нас широчайший выбор, -- говорит продавщица, -- "Барби в деревне",
"Барби на Гавайях", "Барби на горных лыжах", "Барби разведенная"...
     -- А какие цены?
     -- Все по 100 долларов, только "Барби разведенная" -- двести.
     -- Почему так?
     -- Ну как же, -- вмешивается Раневская. -- У нее ко всему еще дом Кена,
машина Кена, бассейн Кена...

     Идущую по улице Раневскую толкнул какой-то  человек, да  еще  и обругал
грязными словами.
     Фаина Георгиевна сказала ему:
     -- В  силу ряда  причин я не могу сейчас  ответить вам  словами,  какие
употребляете вы. Но я  искренне  надеюсь, что когда вы вернетесь домой, ваша
мать выскочит из подворотни и как следует вас искусает.

     Приятельница сообщает Раневской:
     -- Я вчера была в гостях у N. И пела для них два часа...
     Фаина Георгиевна прерывает ее возгласом:
     -- Так им и надо! Я их тоже терпеть не могу!

     Раневскую о чем-то попросили и добавили:
     -- Вы ведь добрый человек, вы не откажете.
     --  Во  мне  два человека, -- ответила  Фаина Георгиевна. --  Добрый не
может отказать, а второй может. Сегодня как раз дежурит второй.

     В  переполненном  автобусе,  развозившем  артистов   после   спектакля,
раздался  неприличный звук. Раневская наклонилась к уху соседа и шепотом, но
так, чтобы все слышали, выдала:
     -- Чувствуете, голубчик? У кого-то открылось второе дыхание!

     В театре.
     -- Извините, Фаина Георгиевна, но вы сели на мой веер!
     -- Что? То-то мне показалось, что снизу дует.

     Артист  "Моссовета" Николай  Афонин жил  рядом с Раневской.  У него был
"горбатый" "Запорожец", и иногда  Афонин подвозил Фаину Георгиевну из театра
домой.  Как-то  в его "Запорожец" втиснулись  сзади три человека, а впереди,
рядом с Афониным, села Раневская. Подъезжая к своему дому, она спросила:
     -- К-Колечка, сколько стоит ваш автомобиль? Афонин сказал:
     -- Две тысячи двести рублей, Фаина Георгиевна.
     --  Какое  блядство  со  стороны  правительства,  --  мрачно  заключила
Раневская, выбираясь из горбатого аппарата.

     Раневская с подругой оказались в деревне.
     -- Смотри, какая красивая лошадь!
     -- Это не лошадь, а свинья!
     -- Да? А почему у нее рога?

     Фаина Георгиевна Раневская однажды заметила Вано Ильичу Мурадели:
     -- А ведь вы, Вано, не композитор!
     Мурадели обиделся:
     -- Это почему же я не композитор?
     -- Да потому, что  у вас фамилия такая. Вместо "ми"  у вас "му", вместо
"ре"  -- "ра", вместо "до" --  "де",  а вместо "ля"  -- "ли". Вы же, Вано, в
ноты не попадаете.

     Как-то начальник ТВ Лапин спросил:
     -- Когда же вы, Фаина Георгиевна, засниметесь для телевидения?
     "После такого вопроса должны были бы  последовать арест и расстрел", --
говорила Раневская.

     В другой раз Лапин спросил ее:
     -- В чем я увижу вас в следующий раз?
     -- В гробу, -- предположила Раневская.

     Литературовед Зильберштейн,  долгие годы  редактировавший "Литературное
наследство", попросил как-то Раневскую написать воспоминания об Ахматовой.
     -- Ведь вы, наверное, ее часто вспоминаете, -- спросил он.
     --  Ахматову я  вспоминаю  ежесекундно,  --  ответила Раневская,  -- но
написать о себе воспоминания она мне не поручала.
     А потом добавила: "Какая страшная жизнь ждет  эту великую женщину после
смерти -- воспоминания друзей".

     В больнице, увидев, что Раневская читает Цицерона, врач заметил:
     -- Не часто встретишь женщину, читающую Цицерона.
     -- Да и мужчину, читающего Цицерона, встретишь не  часто, -- парировала
Фаина Георгиевна.

     В  театре  им.  Моссовета Охлопков ставил  "Преступление  и наказание".
Геннадию Бортникову  как  раз  об  эту  пору выпало  съездить  во Францию  и
встретиться там с дочерью Достоевского. Как-то, обедая в буфете театра, он с
восторгом рассказывал коллегам о встрече с  дочерью,  как эта дочь похожа на
отца:
     --  Вы  не поверите, друзья, абсолютное портретное  сходство, ну просто
одно лицо!
     Сидевшая тут же  Раневская подняла лицо от супа и  как бы между  прочим
спросила:
     -- И с бородой?

     Раневская стояла в своей грим-уборной совершенно голая. И курила. Вдруг
к ней без стука вошел директор-распорядитель театра имени Моссовета Валентин
Школьников. И ошарашенно замер. Фаина Георгиевна спокойно спросила:
     -- Вас не шокирует, что я курю?

     Артисты   театра   послали   Солженицыну   (еще   до   его    изгнания)
поздравительную телеграмму. Живо обсуждали этот акт. У Раневской вырвалось:
     -- Какие вы смелые! А я послала ему письмо.

     Известная актриса в истерике кричала на собрании труппы:
     -- Я знаю, вы только и ждете моей смерти, чтобы прийти и плюнуть на мою
могилу!
     Раневская толстым голосом заметила:
     -- Терпеть не могу стоять в очереди!

----------


## Irina

Раневская не сочиняла анекдоты. Просто умела отстраняться от ситуации -- как от опостылевшего зеркала. Фаина Георгиевна исправляла "минус" на "плюс". И после такой операции можно было как-то жить дальше -- до следующего приступа "невозможности".

Раневская как-то  рассказывала, что согласно  результатам исследования,
проведенного среди двух  тысяч современных женщин, выяснилось,  что двадцать
процентов, т.е. каждая пятая, не носят трусы.
     -- Помилуйте, Фаина Георгиевна, да где же это могли у нас напечатать?
     -- Нигде. Данные получены мною лично от продавца в обувном магазине.

-- Чем умный отличается от мудрого? -- спросили у Раневской.
     -- Умный знает, как  выпутаться из трудного положения, а мудрый никогда
в него не попадает.

     У Раневской спросили:
     -- Чем может утешиться человек, с которым случилось несчастье?
     --  Умный человек  утешится,  когда  осознает  неминуемость  того,  что
случилось. Дурак же утешается тем, что и с другими случится то же.

     -- Женщина, чтобы преуспеть в жизни, должна  обладать двумя качествами.
Она должна быть достаточно умна для того, чтобы нравиться глупым мужчинам, и
достаточно глупа, чтобы нравиться мужчинам умным, -- говорила Раневская.

     -- А как вы считаете, кто умнее --  мужчины или женщины? -- спросили  у
Раневской.
     -- Женщины, конечно, умнее.  Вы когда-нибудь слышали о женщине, которая
бы потеряла голову только от того, что у мужчины красивые ноги?

     Однажды Раневскую спросили:
     -- Почему красивые женщины пользуются большим успехом, чем умные?
     --  Это же очевидно  --  ведь слепых мужчин совсем мало, а  глупых пруд
пруди.

     Так и осталось невыясненным, оговорка это была или шутка:
     -- Почему все дуры такие женщины?

     -- Сколько раз краснеет в жизни женщина?
     -- Четыре раза: в первую брачную ночь, когда первый раз  изменяет мужу,
когда первый раз берет деньги, когда первый раз дает деньги.
     -- А мужчина?
     -- Два  раза: первый раз -- когда не может  второй,  второй -- когда не
может первый.

     Объясняя кому-то, почему презерватив белого цвета, Раневская говорила:
     -- Потому что белый цвет полнит.

     -- Сегодня я убила пять мух, -- сказала Раневская. - Двух самцов и трех
самок.
     -- Как вы это определили?
     -- Две сидели на пивной бутылке, а три на зеркале.

     В присутствии Раневской однажды зашел разговор о современной молодежи
     --  Вы  правы,  -- заметила  Фаина Георгиевна, -- сегодняшняя  молодежь
ужасная. Но еще ужаснее то, что мы не принадлежим к ней.

     -- Или я старею и глупею, или нынешняя молодежь ни на что не похожа! --
сетовала Раневская. Раньше я просто не знала, как  отвечать на их вопросы, а
теперь даже не понимаю, о чем они спрашивают.

     -- На голодный желудок русский человек ничего делать и думать не хочет,
а на сытый -- не может.

     Раневская любила  повторять:  из жизни нужно, по возможности, устранять
все, для чего нужны деньги. Но с досадой добавляла афоризм Бальзака: "Деньги
нужны, даже для того, чтобы без них обходиться".

     -- Природа весьма тщательно продумала  устройство  нашего организма, --
философично  заметила однажды  Раневская. --  Чтобы  мы  видели, сколько  мы
переедаем, наш живот расположен на той же стороне тела, что и глаза.

     --  Фаина  Георгиевна,  как  вы  считаете,  сидеть  в  сортире  --  это
умственная работа или физическая?
     -- Конечно, умственная. Если бы это была физическая работа, я бы наняла
человека.

     Олег Даль рассказывал:
     -- Снимается сцена на  натуре. В  чистом  поле. У  Раневской неважно  с
желудком.  Она уединяется в зеленый домик где-то на горизонте. Нет и нет ее,
нет и нет. Несколько раз  посылают  помрежа: не случилось  ли что? Раневская
откликается,  успокаивает, говорит, что жива, и  опять  ее  все нет  и  нет.
Наконец  она  появляется  и  величественно  говорит:  "Господи! Кто  бы  мог
подумать, что в человеке столько говна!"

     -- Почему вы играете на деньги?
     -- Играть на  деньги можно  в  трех  случаях:  если  есть способности и
деньги,  если нет денег,  но есть  способности, и если нет  способностей, но
есть деньги.

     --  А вы  знаете,  я  цветы не  люблю.  Деревья  мыслители,  а цветы --
кокотки.

     -- Наш водитель Ковшило ненавидит меня аи то, что он возит меня,
     а не я его, -- заметила Раневская.
     Когда он приезжал за ней на своем "каблучке", соседи по дому кричали:
     -- Бабушка, что сегодня развозите?

     Мальчик сказал: "Я сержусь на Пушкина, няня ему рассказала сказки, а он
их записал и выдал за свои".
     "Прелесть!" -- передавала услышанное Раневская. После глубокого  вздоха
последовало продолжение:
     -- Но боюсь, что мальчик все же полный идиот.

     После вечернего чтения эрзац-внук спросил Раневскую:
     --  А  как Красная Шапочка узнала, что на  кровати лежит не  бабушка, а
серый волк?
     -- Да очень просто: внучка посчитала ноги -- волк имеет аж четыре ноги,
а бабушка только две. Вот видишь, Лешенька, как важно знать арифметику!

     Как-то,  когда  Раневская  еще  жила  в  одной  квартире  с Вульфами, а
маленький Алеша ночью капризничал и не засыпал, Павла Леонтьевна предложила:
     -- Может, я ему что-нибудь спою?
     --  Ну  зачем же  так  сразу,  --  возразила Раневская.  --  Давай  еще
попробуем по-хорошему.

     --  Фуфа! -- будит  Раневскую эрзац-внук. -- Мне кажется,  где-то пищит
мышь...
     -- Ну и что ты хочешь от меня? Чтобы я пошла ее смазать?

     Раневская объясняет внуку, чем отличается сказка от были:
     -- Сказка -- это когда женился на лягушке, а она оказалась царевной.
     А быль -- это когда наоборот.

     -- Вот женишься, Алешенька, тогда поймешь, что такое счастье.
     -Да?
     -- Да. Но поздно будет.

             Эрзац-внук спрашивает у Фуфы:
     -- Что это ты все время пьешь что-то из бутылочки, а потом пищишь
     "пи-пи-пи"?
     --  Лекарство  это, -- отвечает  Раневская.Читать умеешь?  Тогда читай:
"Принимай после пищи".

----------


## Irina

Семья заменяет все. Поэтому, прежде чем ее
     завести, стоит подумать, что тебе важнее:
     все или семья.
     Раневская


     Фаина Георгиевна не раз повторяла, что не была счастлива
     в любви: "Моя внешность испортила мне личную жизнь".
     Раневская не ждала взаимности -- она ждала, что как-нибудь,
     однажды, сердце ее успокоится, закончится бесполезный
     бунт против самой себя.
     Кажется, не дождалась. Но трезвей ее в вопросах любви
     и брака не было.


     -- Удивительно, --  сказала задумчиво Раневская. -- Когда  мне  было 20
лет, я думала только о любви. Теперь же я люблю только думать.

 Раневскую спросили:
     --  Какие,  по вашему  мнению,  женщины склонны  к большей верности  --
брюнетки или блондинки?
     Не задумываясь, она ответила:
     -- Седые!

     У  Раневской  спросили,  не знает ли она причины развода знакомой пары.
Фаина Георгиевна ответила:
     -- У них были разные вкусы -- она любила мужчин, а он -- женщин.

     --  Фаина Георгиевна,  на что похожа  женщина,  если ее поставить вверх
ногами?
     -- На копилку.
     -- А мужчина?
     -- На вешалку.

     --  Если  женщина  говорит  мужчине, что он  самый  умный,  значит, она
понимает, что второго такого дурака она не найдет.

     Раневская возвращается с гастролей. Разговор в купе. Одна говорит: "Вот
вернусь домой и во всем признаюсь мужу".
     Вторая: "Ну, ты и смелая".
     Третья: "Ну, ты и глупая".
     Раневская: "Ну, у тебя и память".

     Отправившись  -- от  нечего  делать  на  гастролях  днем -- в  зоопарк,
артисты  увидели  необычного оленя,  на голове которого  вместо  двух  рогов
красовалось целых четыре.
     Послышались реплики:
     -- Какое странное животное! Что за фокус?
     --  Я думаю, --  пробасила Раневская, -- что это просто вдовец, который
имел неосторожность снова жениться.

Однажды Раневская спросила Ахматову:
     -- Кто муж овцы? Ахматова сказала:
     -- Баран, так что завидовать нечему.

     Разгадывают кроссворд:
     -- Женский половой орган из пяти букв?
     -- По вертикали или по горизонтали?
     -- По горизонтали.
     -- Тогда ротик.

     Опять отгадывают кроссворд.
     -- Падшее существо, пять букв, последняя мягкий знак?
     Раневская быстро:
     -- Рубль!

----------

